# RAC Meetings



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have never attended a RAC meeting, however I have read the suggestions about presentations etc. on the DWR website, so I have an idea as to the protocol of the meetings.
I would like to know from you who have been to the meetings, if I have a proposal in mind, do I send the RAC a courtesy copy of an explanation of my proposal first and then pop into the meeting and put myself on the agenda via comment card? Or do I just go to the meeting and use the comment card and catch them cold? 

Should I give them a month or so to digest my idea before attending a meeting?

Should I send copies of my idea to every RAC Committee Chair and the Wildlife Board members at the same time and then give them a month or so to digest my idea before attending a meeting? (This is what my feelings are that I should do).

What do you think?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm kinda following you BB. Are you saying you have a proposal on the protocol on how the meeting is run? Or a proposal on a wildlife issue? It kinda matters. Send me an email and we can hash it out, I'm sure I can get you what you need one way or another!

[email protected]


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Email them today, and show up today.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Stillhunterman, it's a wildlife issue...I emailed you! Jerry, I'm not quite ready yet.


----------

